# Very short quill stem



## Dave5N (29 May 2008)

I need a really short (80mm or less?) quill stem for my son's bike. It is a bit big and he is very stretched out and finds his neck aches when on the drops for a while. A shorter stem will pull him back and he might actually get off the nose of the saddle!

Does anyone have such a thing?

Many thanks


----------



## bonj2 (29 May 2008)

why don't you get a _proper_ headset dave!


----------



## Dave5N (29 May 2008)

Because the bike has a threaded headset.


----------



## bonj2 (29 May 2008)

get a proper i.e. threadless headset. Take the old fashioned headset off. Put the proper headset on. (Or get a bike shop to do it).
Then you'll be able to fit a proper stem on.


----------



## Amanda P (29 May 2008)

Nothing wrong with threaded headsets and quill stems.
I have a 70mm Cinelli one - any good? Yours for, say £5 via PayPal and in the post tomorrow.


----------



## bonj2 (29 May 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> Nothing wrong with threaded headsets and quill stems.
> I have a 70mm Cinelli one - any good? Yours for, say £5 via PayPal and in the post tomorrow.



Well, there is - if nothing else that there's not as good a range of stems for them!
I had a bike with a quill stem and it kept coming loose, so i don't trust them.


----------



## Amanda P (29 May 2008)

Fine. You carry on with your lumpy, heavy, inelegant threadless setups, Bonj. 

Meanwhile, Dave5N knows what he wants and it's a quill stem. Much as you may disaprove, fitting a shorter one is a much cheaper and more appropriate solution to his problem than buying a whole bunch of new parts just because you don't like the design of the old ones.


----------



## bonj2 (29 May 2008)

more be luck than judgemenet.


----------



## Dave5N (30 May 2008)

Bonj, you reveal more of your ignorance with each post you make.

Uncle Phil, many thanks. I'll get the tape measure out and get back to you.


----------



## bonj2 (30 May 2008)

the world's moved on now dave.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (30 May 2008)

Bonj, be quiet. Dave doesn't want a threadless headset, he wants a quill stem. He already knows about threadless headsets and doesn't need you banging on the inside of his computer screen shouting about them.


----------



## Yorkshireman (30 May 2008)

bonj said:


> why don't you get a _proper_ headset dave!



What! ... Like this


d'you mean? .


----------



## bonj2 (31 May 2008)

Yorkshireman said:


> What! ... Like this
> d'you mean? .



well, it's adjustable, but i'll let you off.


----------



## Yorkshireman (31 May 2008)

bonj said:


> well, it's adjustable, but i'll let you off.



Gee! Thanks bonj  It replaces this one


which was a little bit too high (but only cost a couple of quid) and looked a bit gormless. The original conversion looked like this


and I thought that looked even worse, though the bars seemed more or less where I wanted them. I found that SJS do a spacer that just 'filled the gap'. I suppose that I could have fitted one of these


but I wanted black and an open-face clamp (and anyway that cost more than the bits I finished up with anyway). So, I reckon that I have the best (or worst?) of both quill and ahead .


----------

